# Sheffield weekender 2012



## MD (Feb 13, 2012)

we went away for a longish weekend to capture some image's of dereliction etc 
on our travels we met some graffiti artists, some bagheads and managed to avoid security men in mondeos

the secret underground medical centre ( which isn't secret nor underground ) 




fb1 by M D Allen, on Flickr


Baghead central ( never seen so many needles ) 




AR-heathcote by M D Allen, on Flickr

globe windows makers 




globe by M D Allen, on Flickr


a hotel full of graffiti 




hotel by M D Allen, on Flickr


these didn't make hoovers 




dyson by M D Allen, on Flickr

Kiln



kiln by M D Allen, on Flickr

and three from a place I've been dying to get into for months 



postairs by M D Allen, on Flickr





po2 by M D Allen, on Flickr





po by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## King Al (Feb 13, 2012)

Certainly looks like you've had a busy weekend there MD! Good stuff


----------



## cuboard (Feb 13, 2012)

A great set of shots mate like the last two a lot and the phlegm piece with the telescope is amazing.
How good was the graff inside the hotel?


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 13, 2012)

Verry nice mate would like to see more of the not secret nor undround hospial thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 13, 2012)

Some cracking photos you must have a great time.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 15, 2012)

Next time you do Sheff don't forget that brewery and the Yorkshire waterworks. Great weekend you had!


----------



## Lady_Croft (Feb 20, 2012)

Cracking stuff! ♥ this!


----------



## sqwasher (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice stuff MD, that bed in the med centre certainly moves around!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome shots mate, looks an ace weekend!


----------



## OpDropkick (Mar 1, 2012)

Went to the abandoned place that you call "Baghead Central" and accidentely walked into a room where someone was asleep in a sleeping bag, slightly scary, so glad they were actually asleep and not awake. 
Didn't see any needles though, slightly worried now you've said that, haha.

Fantastic photos anyway, the last three look like a great place


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice mate , been in a few kilns. Nice mix looks fun


----------



## sonyes (Jun 8, 2012)

Some nice shots there, thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 14, 2012)

The telescope graffiti is stunning! Looks like you had a busy and interesting weekend. Thanks


----------



## MD (Jun 15, 2012)

cheers this was back in feb 
ive been back since i might post some more up later 
of the newest visits


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like you had a good weekend but no Megatron


----------

